# Livery in Stirling, Falkirk, Dollar area



## donnerprinz (21 January 2014)

Hi, 

I will be relocating to Scotland soon and was wondering if anyone on here could recommend a nice livery.
I went to see some places this past weekend but i was wondering if anyone on here could help me to find a few more that may not have a webpage. I will need a stable for July-September time.

Hope someone can help


----------



## TPO (23 January 2014)

Hi

That's quite a large area and there are quite a few yards in each and in between.

What are you looking for? DIY/Assisted/Part/Full and what sort of facilities would you like to have?

What is your "ideal" and in what area? That might help narrow the list down a little!


----------



## AnShanDan (25 January 2014)

There are lots of livery yards in that geographical area. Facilities/hacking/prices vary, so what are you looking for? What is perfect for one person would be impossible for another


----------



## Smogul (25 January 2014)

Also, if you are moving up from England, be aware that "full" livery seems to mean something different down there. In Scotland, you wouldn't expect your horse to be exercised if it was on full livery. You would be looking at schooling livery or something similar.


----------



## donnerprinz (26 January 2014)

Oh thats for the replies so far

I I am a dressage rider, looking to buy a foal this year. I sold Rubin my previous horse a couple of years back. 
I backed him myself and trained up to advanced, so now i am wanting to start all over again. This time i won't back it purely because i haven't ridden now for two years so i will be doing all the ground work prep and lunging and then i would look someone who could ride for a month or two.
Ideal Facilities:
Indoor, outdoor accessible between 5-7pm so a busy riding schools where i could never ride are out.
I like my horses to have a nice bed, good quality haylage/hay and be able to trust someone to fully look after the horse if i am away on holidays. In the past i have been on small private yards which has been great but i am also fine with bigger yards, its all about the trust and atmosphere really. 
I would be looking for a place that would feed, rug up if necessary, turn out as a minimum. I would not mind bring in, muck out and i would obviously ride myself after the horse has been backed. I would also consider full livery if that included bring in, rug down or change rug, and muck out and feeds...

While its a foal i would just need good grazing it could live out most of the time unless weather was horrible this would be sufficient until its 3 years old, maybe a place where someone else had some foals to keep them together. I will buy a colt so this needs to be kept in mind too 

Hope you can all give me some tips  i will be coming up 15/16 as part of the relocation package to get to know the area so i could come and have a look a place you may think would suit.

Oh nearly forgot, we quite liked Dollar area and Stirling but not decided in stone where we would buy the house yet

Thank you


----------



## Harry74 (27 January 2014)

This yard is about 10 miles from Dollar and does backing, full or part livery - 

http://www.internationaldressage.co.uk/


----------



## donnerprinz (27 January 2014)

Thank you Harry74, i went to that yard, but slightly too far out. 
Dollar equestrian is really as far up as i would like to travel 
We are looking at some houses around Menstrie, Tullibody, Tillicoultry, Stirling in a couple of weeks as those are the areas we liked most.


----------



## Harry74 (27 January 2014)

This one is much closer http://paddockviewlivery.webs.com/.  Don't know of any others in Clackmannanshire that do part/full, most are DIY only.
Not sure whats available in Stirling area.


----------



## TPO (28 January 2014)

Avoid paddock view like the plague!!!

The yo lies, tries to hide injuries, the haylage provided is absolute #@&¥, the "arenas" are small, misshapen, rubbish surfaces and have the added benefits of nails in it, the whole place is grotty, there is lots of mud not at all how it is advertised on the website and that isn't even the tip of the iceberg!! I could go on and on and on....

I used to live in Tullibody and Stirling so will pop back on at lunch time with some livery suggestions


----------



## Jnhuk (28 January 2014)

Speak to Measles on here. Google avonmill.


----------



## donnerprinz (28 January 2014)

Wow i could definitely not have my horse where they hide injuries and provide a bad service. Thanks TPO
May drive to Avonmill and speak to the owner there on my next trip. Anywhere else? 
I believe that Ron used to have another yard he sold...which one is that and what is it like?
I heard about Coxhill too, any good?
Wellsfield equestrian?
On google maps i can see a big equestrian center next to the A908, near Birch wood, close to Fishcross...


----------



## AnShanDan (28 January 2014)

If I were you I would get in touch with someone from the local riding club, Forthview. They are based very much in that area (Coalsnaughton). You sound like you have quite specific requirements and a private yard would maybe be the way to go. There are lots of diy yards around, some better than others, but the only way to find a small yard is going to be word of mouth.


----------



## TPO (28 January 2014)

No worries; I don't want anyone else or their horse to go through what we did. I stupidly just moved there because I knew someone there and didn't think they'd keep their horse there if it was bad - I was very wrong! The problem is that there are limited yards as you'll find out. The good ones are always full and the not so good, well...

Measles on here is Avonmill Equestrian; if you google you'll find her website and find livery details. She's in the same area as Wellsfield.

Wellsfield is a riding school and as such is pretty busy with kids and the schools get booked. The hacking is limited as far as I know. I knew someone with a horse there in 2005, so going back a while, and they really didn't like it but lots might have changed since then.

There is Riverside Livery in Denny. It has an outdoor, indoor, year round turnout and offers DIY/assisted/Part/Full. I was there years ago and the YO, Gwen, is just lovely. She breeds and shows Fells so there will be other youngsters too. 

DIY in Stirling there is also Morayshall Farm in between Cambusbarron and the Carron Valley. There is lots of hacking and an outdoor school with jumps.

In Clackmannshire it's mainly DIY that I know of. There is Blackfaulds and Bankhead; both have outdoor schools only and are quite large yards. There is Devonknowles (sp) out Coalsnaughton way.

There is Alan Wylie's at Belsdyke with an outdoor and indoor but limited turnout as far as I know, I think they are in when the weather is bad and/or it's wet. He's in Skinflats which is over the Clackmannshire Bridge heading into Falkirk. 
It's worth chapping doors if you're driving around as I've found places that way.

Thornhill is the far side of Stirling (past the Safari Park) but there is a nice DIY there called Ballinton with internal stabling, outdoor arena, tack room and hacking. Sarra Mayberry (4* eventer) is the neighbouring farm and she has an indoor & outdoor plus takes youngsters and gives lessons.

There is a yard below Ballinton with an indoor but I've never been on it so no idea what it's like but it's my mum's friend's friend so I could find contact details if it was of interest.

In Stirling there is Auchengeen House and they do Full Livery only. They have a smallish indoor but an absolutely massive outdoor. Hacking is limited to winding, country roads as the down side but cracking yard. It's just off the Stirling Services roundabout.

If, from the Stirling Services roundabout, you head for Old Plean there are 2 or three new yards that have just popped up down there. There is also Langlands further down that road near the country park and the YR eventer Daniel Scott has a yard there too but I'm not sure if they take liveries at their new place. 

In Plean there is a new big DIY yard behind the William Simpson home (heading out of Plean towards Larbet). It has an outdoor and a lovely new big indoor plus hacking in the country park. It's DIY but the YO will do turn out/bring in as an extra.

I have contacts for most of these places if you want further info or directions etc. 

If I can think of any more I'll let you know


----------



## donnerprinz (28 January 2014)

OMG thats great info TPO, will google and look out for them on my next visit. 

I have found this yard http://johamiltondressage.com/ closer to Edinburgh, i think its about 35 mins drive to my husbands work, so if this was the place then he may not mind us living in that area. He would not like to travel more than 30 mins but i think i could convince him for the extra 5


----------



## donnerprinz (28 January 2014)

Is this just a place they teach? or livery too?

http://www.gleneagles.com/activities/equestrian-school


----------



## TPO (28 January 2014)

I don't know the dressage yard but if you're willing to go more Edinburgh way then I'm sure there would be more yards.

Gleneagles do livery, not sure of there are prices on the site but it's pricey. In saying that it's amazing schools and top level care from staff. No idea about turnout or hacking there


----------



## TPO (28 January 2014)

There's also Moyna Milns ( not sure I've got surname right) that's about 5-10 mins from Dollar.

There are a few yards in Saline too if you end up over that way.


----------



## AnShanDan (29 January 2014)

donnerprinz said:



			OMG thats great info TPO, will google and look out for them on my next visit. 

I have found this yard http://johamiltondressage.com/ closer to Edinburgh, i think its about 35 mins drive to my husbands work, so if this was the place then he may not mind us living in that area. He would not like to travel more than 30 mins but i think i could convince him for the extra 5 

Click to expand...

Jo Barry's yard: will be a good standard of care here, not been round there for years, but Jo is very well thought of. Thing is with all the better yards, they may well be full, with a waiting list. Not sure Gleneagles have any liveries now, they certainly used to, but it was v expensive.


----------



## Marydoll (31 January 2014)

There are a few really nice yards around the areas youre looking for ive not seen Jo Hamiltons place in the flesh so to speak but it looks lovely online and shes well respected and very knowledgable.
One or two of the yards mentioned on here i wouldnt touch with 2 bargepoles never mind one. Is it a small yard or a big yard youre lookung for ?
Moyna's yard is lovely with a great sized outdoor, and shes a good teacher but didnt do DiY only full when i was in that area.hacking is good but some roadwork to get to it.
Near Falkirk, Wylies and the place behind William Simpsons home in Plean goes like a fair both housing about 30 horses and the last time i heard were run by farmers, not experienced equestrian,staff, busy, busy yards especially at the times you mentioned .Wylies you need to hack on busy dual carrageway to get to the hacking which is quiet country roads.
Langlands is a lovely yard, but seldom has stables come up as people just dont leave, always a good sign in my book !


----------



## donnerprinz (31 January 2014)

Hi, you are all so helpful 

I have arranged to go and see Jo, she teaches quite a lot so she knows places around i want to see her place too, she said she would know of a few options. It really all depends where we will decide to buy, we get to rent for 6 months if necessary, that would take us after the referendum too as we have a little doubt what would happen to house prices if Scotland dd become independent. 
Any thoughts on this place? http://www.babbithill-stables.co.uk/facilities/


----------



## Heather D (31 January 2014)

Jo and Flora give care second to none and they have bred a couple of foals in the past couple of years.  If she is not able to accommodate you herself, her advice will definitely be worth following.


----------



## TPO (31 January 2014)

Not been to babbithill but a friend viewed it and liked it but it was just a bit far for her.

Best bet is to phone and visit places yourself. Some recommendations, or not, will be coloured by personal experience. For example if someone was put off a yard they won't be on here singing its pissed praises.

Hopefully you've got some places to add to your long list. Good luck!


----------



## donnerprinz (31 January 2014)

I will go to Jo's yard, i think that she has the sort of place that i am after. My trainer from Cheshire knows Jo so i am sure she will be perfect for me to have lesson with once the horse is backed. I am very excited to meet her.

I will be having a look at Coxhill too if  can find it this time as the satnav took us somewhere where we didn't find it!!
Then we will also visit Ron again as he has quite a few plans for his yard, the indoor if great only down side for me is that it will be full of jumps most of the time.


----------



## TPO (31 January 2014)

TPO said:



			Not been to babbithill but a friend viewed it and liked it but it was just a bit far for her.

Best bet is to phone and visit places yourself. Some recommendations, or not, will be coloured by personal experience. For example if someone was put off a yard they won't be on here singing its praises.

Hopefully you've got some places to add to your long list. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Can't edit but sorry for naughty word. Predictive text has a mind of its own and that word shouldn't be there. Apologies


----------



## LMR (1 February 2014)

i train with Jo and was a livery with her for a few years.. I'd love to go back there. nice quiet yard all very happy horses.


----------



## ozpoz (1 February 2014)

Gleneagles livery is closed but just next door is Drumnawhance. Highly recommend them.


----------



## TPO (2 February 2014)

Just seen this place advertised on Facebook. 
 Stirling and Central livery near Granada services is 07734411369 / 01786 812208 plenty space DIY

Might be worth putting a wanted ad on here:https://www.facebook.com/groups/Liveryyardsincentralscotland/


----------



## Marydoll (3 February 2014)

I think Jo's yard looks great and she has a great reputation, its always a minefield looking for a new place, depending on which side of the fence youre on you can be told a load of crap about places and people, good luck  
Coxhill has good facilites and has a fb page if you want to look it up for an idea of the place and to speak to the yard manager.


----------



## Jenni_ (3 February 2014)

donnerprinz said:



			Is this just a place they teach? or livery too?

http://www.gleneagles.com/activities/equestrian-school

Click to expand...

I used to work at Gleneagles on the livery yard but I believe there is no longer livery. Would have to call to clarify.


----------



## Marydoll (3 February 2014)

There is a place just a bit further along the road than Gleneagles with a lovely big outdoor and indoor that does livery,  Anne Hunts place, i think the name of it is Easterton ? they also hold dressage comps and do training there, i did my level 2 sports coach training there, again very knowledgable people, i dont know the ins and outs of what they provide livery wise though


----------



## donnerprinz (10 March 2014)

So i have just been up again. i now have a job too will start soon near Rosyth. Jo mentioned i can have the foal at hers which is great and i have also been to a diffent yard where i could have the horse once is backed and use Jo as my trainer as i dont think we will live near Jo for me to keep the horse there in the long term.
This is the yard i have found and been to vist. Jill seemed lovely and everything is nice and tidy just the way i am to be honest, nice indoor which is poo picked and racked (very important for a dressage rider ), great size stables, yard is an american barn with good size stables, horse friendly fencing, tarmaked drives so no mud, tolets, kitchenet, very seccure as they live on site. Great off road hacking.  All it would need in the future in as outdoor arena.
We have now seen a house so fingers cossed it all works out. 
I have also booked my flghts to germany to go and see the foal on the 21st March so i am very excited!!!
Thanks you all so much for all the help  its been great!!!

www.lochviewstables.co.uk


----------



## Bailey01 (20 May 2014)

Hi TPO
I have just moved to Stirling and find this post most helpful. 
Do you have any contact details for Morayshall Farm Cambusbarron? I have tried googling it but nothing comes up.
Many Thanks


----------



## AnShanDan (23 May 2014)

It's murrayshall and the farmer is james mclaren.


----------



## TPO (23 May 2014)

Bailey is right, it's Morayshall &#128521;

Replied to PMs and passed on James' number. Good luck and let me know how you get on &#128512;


----------



## TPO (23 May 2014)

TPO said:



			Bailey is right, it's Morayshall &#128521;

Replied to PMs and passed on James' number. Good luck and let me know how you get on &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Ash Dan I'm wrong (again!!), murrayshall. Only driven past the sign for about 6yrs... &#128563;


----------



## zundert (5 January 2015)

Could someone give me number for auchengeen livery or if they know cost of their full livery package please.


----------

